

Predictions for 2010 - s3graham
http://sites.google.com/site/yacoset/Home/predictions-for-2010

======
ctkrohn
"...after it's discovered that the entire banking industry is held together
with Visual Basic 6 and Excel macros."

This is truer than anyone here would like to admit...

~~~
bradgessler
Insurance and healthcare information systems too.

------
coderdude
I was disappointed at first to see that the predictions for 2010 from
(google.com) were actually some guy's sites.google.com site with "funny" fake
predictions. I decided to humor the guy and I wasn't completely disappointed.
#3 made me laugh.

~~~
shaddi
I personally thought these were hilarious (esp #1).

You bring up a good (if slightly offtopic) point. There should be something to
differentiate sites.google.com pages from those officially published by
Google. Just add the "sites." so we know the difference.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
This has been asked for again and again. Apparently whoever maintains this
site is busy with something more important. Huff.

~~~
rms
This is done manually by pg for subdomains on many other sites; this is just
one he missed. You could point it out to him by email if you want.

------
petercooper
17\. Inane shite will still make it to the Hacker News front page.

~~~
uggedal
Thats not a prediction, it happened in 2009.

~~~
pavs
"All this has happened before, and all this will happen again."

~~~
clawrencewenham
18\. Anthropologists find genetic and archeological evidence that ancestral
man once flew between the stars and listened to Lenny Kravitz. A huge post-hoc
revision in a popular sci-fi series replaces "All along the watchtower" with
"Are you gonna go my way?" and comes out better for some weird reason.

------
digitallogic
"8. The TARP bailout is extended to Microsoft after it's discovered that the
entire banking industry is held together with Visual Basic 6 and Excel
macros."

That second part is eerily accurate.

~~~
camccann
I would have added "Microsoft then gives the money back after realizing that
accepting it requires them to support VB6 in perpetuity."

------
richardburton
_"Somebody then does the obvious and ... gets one bunch of monkeys to write
code and uses the second bunch to test it. A reasonably good clone of Windows
7 is banged out over 8 months with a budget of about $4,000"_ My favourite
line.

------
theycallmemorty
"XML will continue to be a better choice than JSON or YAML for the same reason
that McDonalds is a better choice than Arby's or Hardees"

I'm not quite sure what he's driving at here...

~~~
eli
That they all kinda suck?

------
SamAtt
The sad fact is I'd actually buy an OS/2 Phone.

(It's true. More than a decade after the @#%$ that was Windows '95 beat us and
I still can't let it go)

------
camccann
This is probably more accurate than most predictions you'll read elsewhere.

For what it's worth, the author of this is clawrencewenham on HN, a consistent
source of good content.

~~~
christofd
Not sure this is correct procedure, exposing the privacy of a HN fellow. I
personally would have second thoughts posting that.

~~~
camccann
He's posted several of his own articles before and acknowledged them as such
(which is the only reason I know it's his!). I just wanted to make sure he
gets proper credit.

cf. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=754119>

~~~
christofd
Ah, good to know :)

------
Miky
I liked most of it except for the blind Windows hate on the last one. I
especially liked the XML one.

------
chubbard
The (google.com) ending is a little misleading since it's just someone's
hosted site on sites.google.com. It's not google's opinion, but it would be a
lot funnier if it was.

------
Raphael
17\. Friendster revives to become the number one social network for gerbils.

------
shin_lao
#14 is funny

------
russell
Lame humor.

